# Blood Pressure Measurement with Arterial Tonometry HELP PLEASE



## megsaid (Feb 4, 2011)

I work for a Cardiology practice. We recently were approached by a company AtCor Medical. They have this machine( SphygmoCor) that measures the noninvasive central blood pressure. My question is that they say AMA concluded no CPT code describes it, so we are to use the unlisted code 93799. Is anyone familiar with this company or machine? If yes, are the insurance companies reimbursing? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

